# Honda EB3000 No spark w/ new working coil



## greenguy103 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm brand new here and looking for some help. I have a Honda EB3000 generator. It has lost spark. I have bought a new coil with still nothing. I disconnected the kill line to the coil and still could not receive a spark. To make sure the new coil wasnt bad I but it on a different generator and it gave spark everytime. Could it be something with the magnets in the flywheel or the mess of copper coil wires in there? I am really at a loss. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## greenguy103 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Honda*

Hey everyone,

I'm brand new here and looking for some help. I have a Honda EB3000 generator. It has lost spark. I have bought a new coil with still nothing. I disconnected the kill line to the coil and still could not receive a spark. To make sure the new coil wasnt bad I but it on a different generator and it gave spark everytime. Could it be something with the magnets in the flywheel or the mess of copper coil wires in there? I am really at a loss. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I throw this out, since other things are not working: Try reflashing it, and disconnect the oil sensor wire.Ron


----------

